# trunk won't stay open



## rice rocket (soon) (Oct 28, 2002)

when i bought my car i knew that the trunk wouldn't stay up. After helping my mechanically inept friend install some new rear speakers in his stanza i realizd what those rods sitting in the bottom of the trunk did. the original owner of the car put a at the time $1000 STereo in it i don't know why she was old  . had a alarm installed the hole nine yards and even an amp for the pioneer 3 ways making their home in the back. so the removed these rods for the clearance for the amp, i was wondering how to go about reinstalling them.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2003)

Good grief. That's a serious blunder by the car stereo installers. They should be fired. Anyways, good luck re-installing them. Maybe this is an omen that you should install neumatics (sp?)..  I'd like to do that with my trunk lid.


----------



## rice rocket (soon) (Oct 28, 2002)

maybe a motorized one like the higher end Clincons and Fadalacs
but the car did come with a stick to hold it up so it's not all bad, and an alarm i scare the shit out of people with that alarm it's like an initiation to get into my car you must be scared shitless


----------

